# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Monarca Database Migrator

## rHINOx

Monarca is the most powerful enterprise database migrator and re-engineering database tool. With Monarca you can easily import, integrate, transform, validate and migrate data from any-to-any existing databases. 

Monarca takes high advantages of the ultimate Java Database Connectivity Technology (JDBC) allowing migrate data from any-to-any JDBC-ODBC database compliant. You can migrate from Oracle® to IBM DB2®, from dBase® to Oracle®, from IBM DB2® to PostgreSQL®, from MySQL® to Microsoft Access®, from Microsoft Excel® to Informix®, etc. Just plug-in your prefer JDBC Driver for your source and target databases and let Monarca do all the job for you.

You can find more information on:

http://www.endiansoft.com/monarca/index.html

----------

